# Any Monster hunter fans out here?



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 10, 2021)

im telling you, this game was my childhood. ima pretty big fan of MH4U, and MH G. my favorite monsters are: mizutsune, gore magala, nargacuga, and shagaru magala!(i do not take credit for the mages below.)


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 10, 2021)

ooo, and i really love glavenus and rathalos!


----------



## Wynthrone (Jun 13, 2021)

I picked up Rise when it came out a couple months ago. It's my first MH game and I really wish I checked out the franchise sooner. The monster designs are god tier. Big fan of rathalos, mizutsune, and zinogre. Still haven't really tried all the weapons but I really like the switch axe so far.


----------



## helinleger (Jun 18, 2021)

The dragon looks really impressive.


----------



## FrozenBuns (Jun 20, 2021)

I've been playing it since the PSP, but I really got into it with MH Tri for the Wii. It's one of my favorite series, but I've struggled getting into it in recent times due to the immense time requirement.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 20, 2021)

I like to hang out with my brother while he plays it. He loves the games. I enjoy seeing him emerge victorious after every fight, considering fights last waaaay more than just a few minutes from what I've seen.

I also enjoy the armor designs. The developers put a lot of love and imagination into them.


----------

